# المنتديات الإدارية > اقتراحات التطوير >  رسالة ترحيب من الادارة بالعضو الجديد

## هيثم الفقى

*أقترح على الادارة وأسوة بالمنتديات القانونية الأجنبية ارسال رسالة ترحيب أوتوماتيكية من الادارة الى العضو الجديد اثر تسجيله بالمنتدى مرفق بها لينك بقواعد المنتدى التى يجب على العضو قرائتها قبل المشاركة فى المنتدى وبالنسبة لمنتدانا يجب وأن تتضمن القواعد التحذير من أن القسم الخاص بالمنتديات الدراسية مخصص لطالبات الدكتورة فقط , مع التمنيات للعضو بقضاء وقت مفيد وممتع بالمنتدى.*

----------

